# Pretty Cool - Scorpiumpkin



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not sure where to post this, because I'm not trying to sell it. I'm just saying it's a pretty cool piece. And I'm really surprised there is some one in OKC that is this good at Halloween paper mache. I'd like to meet this person. 
So I'm just saying take a look, it's cool.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is cool. Stolloween changed his name to Shirley?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow Scareme, that is fantastic! Notice the pumpkin head on the scorpion? Are you sure that Shirley is not a forum member??????


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow!!! That is some scorpion/pumpkin. Of course, SURELY you don't think I can't let this slide by.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang Scareme!!!! Some talent!!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats cool, but $600 bucks??? Uh no thanks!!


----------



## skwirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey guys, it's me skwirly shirley! Thanks for the plug Scareme!

Yes this was most definitley inspired by Scott Stoll/Stolloween, he is AMAZING! 

I was checking out his pumpkin tutorial and saw his pumpkin with the snake wrapped around it and for some reason it reminded me of a scorpion and off I went, Scorpiumpkin was conceived!

And turtle2778, I know the price is a bit steep but that's what it would take for me to part with my love child lol.

Thanks all for the compliments!!!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really nice piece! Did you put any kind of clear coat on the outside to keep it from absorbing moisture?


----------



## skwirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Just a couple of coats of waterbased polyurethane. I wasn't planning on keeping it outside. He's been in my office at work for the last year! I put him under the Christmas tree with a Santa hat on lol.


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

That is an amazing sculpt !!! congrads
and 600$ is reasonable for something that's hand made/original of this quality..
heck i've paid that much for things not has nice..that i had to
modify so they look better..

keep up the good work

steff


----------



## skwirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks Steff! I have TONS of work and thought into this thing and to me $600 is a very reasonable price. I even took vacation days from work to finish it by Halloween last year for the Ultimate Paper Mache site. Wow someone that understands! 

Scareme, I would sooooooo love to meet you!!! Let's do it!!!


----------

